# Need help on identifing Colt 1911



## RJohn228 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and this is my first post.

A neighbor friend's husband just pass away and she found the following in their safe. She asked me if I could help getting some information on it

Colt Combat Commander 45 APC.
Pachmayr Combat Special.
All Stainless Steel.
SN# 70BSXXXXX, According to the Colt SN Data Base it was built in 1978.
Under the SN# there is a small "Pachmayr" stamped in script.
Left side of the slide is marked "combat commander COLT automatic caliber .45.
Right side of the slide is marked "Colt's Combat Commander Model" and "Pachmayr Combat Special".
Right side of frame is marked "COLT'S PT.F.A MFG. CO. HARTFORD, CONN. U.S.A. 
The gun has an extended ported barrel that is marked "BAR STO 45 APC".
The thumb safety is markded "A. D. Swenson, Fallbrook, Calif.
It appears to have an aluminum trigger.
Adjustable sights ar marked "BO-MAR".
It also has Pachmayr grips and checkering on the front of the trigger guard.

I know the Pachmayr custom shop went out of business sometime ago. She may want to sell it and we are trying to get more information on the weapon and a possible worth. The gun has been fired but is in excellent condition. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know your particular gun and pictures would help but I'll offer this for what you're trying to do.

1) Condition is everything. Luckily you say your gun is in excellent condition. 
2) Asking us, on the forum, for a serious value is pretty much waste of time, we can't see it. Gun shops will tell you the same thing - can't see it, won't say anything. (back to condition is everything) 
3) Try checking 'gunbroker.com' for similar guns and what they're going for. It's an auction site. 
4) Finally, visit a few gun shops. Bring the gun with you, original box/papers/etc are really good. There is a book 'Blue Book of Gun Values'. It's just like the same is for cars. You can easily buy your own copy. Don't say you're trying to sell it, they'll just try to low-ball you like they do when you trade in your car. Tell then you want estate or street value. The value you get from this step is probably the best one you'll get except for a guy with cash in his hand. This number will vary slightly depending on their estimation of the gun's condition and if it's in the book (there are hundreds of 'special edition 1911's). 

Good Luck!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that this is a fairly valuable pistol.
Considering the year of manufacture, it is one of the last pistols modified by the Pachmayr shop, which closed in the 1980s.
The gun has first-line parts, typified by its Bar-Sto barrel, Bo-Mar sights, and original Swenson thumb safety.
The Pachmayr shop did best-class work, and many first-generation IPSC competitors had their pistols modified there.

The widow will realize the maximum money from this gun if she has one of the better-quality auction houses sell it for her. Let the auction house set its value.
If a retail gunshop buys it from her, she will receive about 1/2 of its worth. If the shop sells it on consignment for her, the shop will take between 1/3 and 1/2 of the sale price. An auction house will take much less, and will evaluate and price it at no charge.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

$2000 easy on the low end, likely more.


----------



## RJohn228 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your quick response and advice. We now have a better understanding of what this gun is. We will take your advice and see where it goes. She did take it to a local "antique" gun dealer before asking for my help and he offered her $2000.00. Knowing a little about him I suspect it is worth a bit more.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> $2000 easy on the low end, likely more.


Nailed that, lol.

Great info this thread.

:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RJohn228 said:


> Thank you all for your quick response and advice. We now have a better understanding of what this gun is. We will take your advice and see where it goes. She did take it to a local "antique" gun dealer before asking for my help and he offered her $2000.00. Knowing a little about him I suspect it is worth a bit more.


If they offered you $2000 it's probably worth $3000 or more. Or at least that's probably what they will ask for it. She did the right thing in bringing it to an "antique" gun dealer to see what they would offer. I bought a brand new Colt .22 conversion kit for a 1911. I paid $150 for it back in the early 80's I sold it to a gun dealer who gave me $300 for it. They advertised it for $600 which was probably negotiable. I didn't care I doubled my money and the damn thing never worked from the get go. My reason for getting rid of it. What they eventually got for it? I really don't know. The eventual bottom line will be what another individual would be willing to pay for it and market conditions at the time of sale. It's almost like collector cars. What's worth a small fortune this year may not be next year. Another hobby I'm most familiar with. The prices of many collectible items often fluctuate and vary with the times, public interest in that item and economic conditions.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's why I always recommend buying new, lol. 

Warranties, etc .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just one other thing to keep in mind if your neighbor does sell it to a dealer. The dealer will be taking all the risk and expense in selling it. It may indeed be sitting on his shelf a long time until the right buyer comes along. In California, I don't think they can sell it on their own without going through a federally licensed firearms dealer? Some states you can such as Arizona where I am. The buyer must also be a resident of your home state, same for Arizona. For an out of state transaction the sale must be conducted through a federally licensed dealer within California and the buyer's home state where all applicable laws will apply.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Just one other thing to keep in mind if your neighbor does sell it to a dealer. The dealer will be taking all the risk and expense in selling it. It may indeed be sitting on his shelf a long time until the right buyer comes along. In California, I don't think they can sell it on their own without going through a federally licensed firearms dealer? Some states you can such as Arizona where I am. The buyer must also be a resident of your home state, same for Arizona. For an out of state transaction the sale must be conducted through a federally licensed dealer within California and the buyer's home state where all applicable laws will apply.


You've been watching to many "Pawn Stars". ( teasing ). Very good point.

I personally would explore the path of an auction house or similar as *STEVE M1911A1* mentions in above post


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> You've been watching to many "Pawn Stars". ( teasing ). Very good point.
> 
> *I personally would explore the path of an auction house or similar as STEVE M1911A1 mentions in above post*


Thirded.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *You've been watching to many "Pawn Stars".* ( teasing ). Very good point.
> 
> I personally would explore the path of an auction house or similar as *STEVE M1911A1* mentions in above post


Now how did you guess?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

By the way, a brand new duplicate of the Pachmayr Combat Commander 1911 in question goes for $4,600.00!
To see the almost-real thing, click on: http://www.pistoldynamics.com/CS_Classic_1.pdf


----------

